# Introducing EG-1 Bar on Left Algs



## Rubiks560 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hai. So recently I got sick of having to rotate in 2x2 solves and decided to generate algs to solve EG-1 cases with the bar on the left instead of the back. So now there shouldn't be any need to rotate. Here are the algs

There are still a few algs missing. Because everything I have genned is absolute trash. So if you can find a nice alg, let me know.


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 7, 2014)

I guess this sub-method could be useful for you... just not for anyone else.


----------



## Weston (Mar 7, 2014)

So if the bar is on the front or right do you cancel into R2F2R2?


----------



## ottozing (Mar 7, 2014)

Nah I think you just do a y2 before doing the face (That's what I'd do anyway).


----------



## Weston (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh I'm dumb.


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 7, 2014)

Weston said:


> So if the bar is on the front or right do you cancel into R2F2R2?



I do this for no-swap pi + block in front. So I do (R' F R2 U' R2' F R)(R2 F2 R2) which becomes R' F R2 U' R2' F R' F2 R2 - but I do this when the angle suits and also if it gives me an auf skip.

I think I do a bit on block on right as well.


----------



## Weston (Mar 7, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I do this for no-swap pi + block in front. So I do (R' F R2 U' R2' F R)(R2 F2 R2) which becomes R' F R2 U' R2' F R' F2 R2 - but I do this when the angle suits and also if it gives me an auf skip.
> 
> I think I do a bit on block on right as well.


I did this one officially lol


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 7, 2014)

So what would be recommended first - this or TCLL?


----------



## BrianJ (Mar 7, 2014)

My question is should I learn this or regular EG-1. I average 3.5ish.


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 7, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> So what would be recommended first - this or TCLL?



TCLL first. Because until then you can get by by rotating and doing normal EG1



CubeCube said:


> My question is should I learn this or regular EG-1. I average 3.5ish.



EG1 * has better algs at the moment; I think you should just start with block in back.*


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok, cool. So when will you learn 3674160 algorithms for 2x2x2?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 7, 2014)

DrKorbin said:


> Ok, cool. So when will you learn 3674160 algorithms for 2x2x2?



Don't be ridiculous. About 150000 should be enough (thanks to symmetries).


----------



## TDM (Mar 7, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Don't be ridiculous. About 150000 should be enough (thanks to symmetries).


lol... you can make it even less algs if you can do inverses.


----------



## Athefre (Mar 7, 2014)

My non-matching EG uses bar on left. Same cases and algs of course.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?37073-2x2-Pseudo-Solving-Improving-CLL-and-EG

Look through the site I linked in the topic. Maybe you'll find algs you like.


----------



## BrianJ (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks! I think it is cool that you broke a WR at your first comp!


----------



## muchacho (Aug 30, 2015)

There is a missing alg for a T case on http://www.cyotheking.com/leg1/

I found this one:
U F2 L2 F' U2 F U2 F U F2

Anyone knows a better one?

The algs from that page have been improved or are still considered not very good?


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice! yeah, I do agree there are a large amount of algs that are not that great, but they should suffice. for most people. excluding me.


----------



## muchacho (Aug 30, 2015)

Maybe this one is a bit better for that case:
L U L U' R U R' U' F2 U2 L


----------



## Kurainu17 (Aug 30, 2015)

muchacho said:


> Anyone knows a better one?



F R F' R' F R2 F' U R' U R


----------



## muchacho (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks!

How is that one executed? like x U R U' R' U R2 U' x' U R' U R?


----------

